# Downloadable Sheet Music



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Difficult thread to place, so feel free to move it if you see it fit.

Does anyone know of a site where I can download the score for Mendelssohn's string quintet no. 1 for free? I've Googled with no luck.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Mr Salek,

You might try: "Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Felix" as part of your search string. Sometimes when omitting "Bartholdy" as part of his name it narrows the search margins. You might also search the catalogs of a local university's [music] library.

I did check my public domain sites and did not see it listed, so it may still be a copyrighted work. Best of luck in your search.


----------

